# Cool video on Canada



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Arachne (Feb 27, 2016)

Lovely Video of Canada thank you.. This is why I may be a ex pat of Brit, but I could never live anywhere else.. This is why I live in British Columbia, Canada..I can be at the beach one minute, drive 40 mins and be skiing in the snow up a mountain..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

I'd love to visit BC.  Plan to do a west coast drive all the way up to BC.  Just don't know when.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Lovely Video of Canada thank you.. This is why I may be a ex pat of Brit, but I could never live anywhere else.. This is why I live in British Columbia, Canada..I can be at the beach one minute, drive 40 mins and be skiing in the snow up a mountain..



Doesn't anyone _work _in B.C.? All the video shows is people having fun ... layful:


----------



## Arachne (Feb 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Doesn't anyone _work _in B.C.? All the video shows is people having fun ... layful:


  Hey we work on occasion see..lol..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Hey we work on occasion see..lol..



Ow, wow, I would _so_ totally fit in there! Philly the Phreak doing his T'ai-Chi next to the drummers and the tokers while munching on an organic cucumber ... thank you, Arachne!


----------



## oldman (Mar 2, 2016)

When I lived in Cleveland, I took many weekend trips into Canada. I didn't go too deep into the country, but I knew my way around Toronto pretty good. We took the Queens Highway from Niagara Falls into Toronto. A really beautiful drive, plus a lot of great tourist stops and different places to eat and foods to try. I have been back once since moving back to PA. I went back just to go to the baseball park at Rogers Center. We spent the weekend in that area. Toronto is a very nice city and I was impressed with how clean it was for a big city. It s a very scenic drive from here in PA to Toronto. Not boring at all, like driving from my home here in PA to Florida down I-95. Ugh! I would like to go to BC and Vancouver to watch some hockey games.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2016)

I was brought up in Vancouver, B.C. and worked there until I moved east. Those pictures of people sitting around having fun were probably taken on a weekend and might even be tourists.  B.C. and the west coast was/is considered a haven for the retired. Our capital, Victoria, on Vancouver Island was aptly described as for 'the newly wed or nearly dead', in jest of course, but there is some truth to it. 

The hippies have been long gone since early 70s at least, cut their hair and are now well off entrepreneurs, owning some of that prime real estate property.

Toronto, where I live now is a fantastic place - visitors are always welcome and yes, we like it clean!


----------



## Manatee (Mar 13, 2016)

Some years back during February we stayed in an RV park in Mazatlan, Mexico.  As we looked around at all the RVs with British Columbia license plates, we wondered if there was anyone still at home in BC.


----------

